# thanks lloyd



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice to speak to you today, insurance sorted quick and painless. thanks again.:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Dean, no problem.

Just caught me before i put my feet up and relax for a couple of days!


----------

